# BEIHAI | Fake Hills | 216m | 708ft | 54 fl | 121m | 397ft | 33 fl | U/C



## z0rg

Year 2008
Location China
Typology Residential Apartment
Scale 492,369sqm
Status Under construction


Throughout China's ultra-rapid urbanization, attention has been focused on set-piece architecture: opera houses, museums, stadia. However these would-be icons are the exception rather than the rule. The vast majority of development in China's new cities takes the form of residential schemes, often standardized and cheap to guarantee a quick return for the developer. Is it possible to build high-density, economically viable housing which is also architecturally innovative?

This development is located in the coastal city of Beihai, on a long, narrow waterfront site. The design concept combines the two typologies that usually define residential developments (high rise towers or long, low rise blocks) to create a bold new structure in the form of a long slab. This shape can maximize the views of residents, but can also easily appear to be a monolithic break between the waterfront and the land behind it. 

The solution is twofold: to cut into the slab, creating a sculpted form which references the shape of the hills that dominate the region's landscape, and to cut openings through the structure, to further allow space, views and light to penetrate it.

A further reference point is traditional Chinese architecture's obsession with nature. Rather than siting the building in a perfect, man-made natural garden, our structure becomes the man-made natural shape itself: fake hills for the residents to live on. The design provides both a high density solution and a new landmark for the city.

-----------------------------------------

随着中国飞速的城市化建设，大众所有的注意力都转向剧院、博物馆以及体育场等建筑上。然而这些所谓的标志建筑只是中国现行建筑模式的一些特例。绝大多数城市仍然是以的住宅开发项目为主，那些开发商大都会选择廉价和毫无特色的住宅方案，以谋求快速收回成本赚取利益。我们有没有可能拥有既高密度又经济可行而又有地标性的特色住宅呢？

本项目坐落于沿海城市北海，位于一条狭长的海滨区域。设计概念结合了两种常规定义的元素：高层/长形的塔楼，和低层板楼，在长形结构基础上创造出大胆的新型结构；这种结构可以最大程度的实现建筑内的远景观，但是它也一定程度的阻挡了海滨与内陆之间的视线。

我们通过两种手法解决此问题：在塔楼中间切出像山一样的造型，形成了自然的山体景观，并在建筑的结构上面开洞，空间、海滨景观以及采光都能通过这些开洞渗透进城市中。

与建造一座刻意的人工花园相比，我们的建筑本身就是一座人造的自然景观---一座供人们居住的假山。此设计本身既保证了建筑的密度，又形成了这座城市的新地标。

http://www.i-mad.com/?go/#/projects/year/44/
http://www.e-architect.co.uk/china/beihai_fake_hills.htm


----------



## Chad

Looks fake.


----------



## SA BOY

drunk architect?


----------



## Buncles

Absolutely awful.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Stunning


----------



## big-dog

I remember it's called "Beibuwan No 1" before.


----------



## zenith_suv

Interesting but weird nonetheless


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow! If i didn't saw that contruction pic, I wouldn't believe that this was a real project. Spectaculair!


----------



## Julito-dubai

where is beihai? According to the name, something with "North"


----------



## Jude12

Do not like. Looks like a amoeba.


----------



## droneriot

zenith_suv said:


> Interesting but weird nonetheless


I second that.


----------



## gonard

Julito-dubai said:


> where is beihai? According to the name, something with "North"


Beihai is in southern Guangxi province, famous for "Silver Beach" a popular detination for Chinese tourists. They have quite a few big hotels along the beach, and from the rendering it looks as if this project will also be in the same area. I think I will agree with the others and say this design is interesting, however I will wait to see the finished product to decide whether or not I like it.


----------



## Ni3lS

Very original. Looks awesome to me actually..


----------



## Cartel

Love it!


----------



## Saigoneseguy

Julito-dubai said:


> where is beihai? According to the name, something with "North"


North of South China Sea.


----------



## MikaGe

I like it, it somehow depicts the hills commonly seen in Chinese paintings, hence the name...


----------



## The other Dude

it really is better than boring commieblocks... its maybe not wonderful, but think of all the ugly commieblocks that dont have to be built thanks to this "building". china has to find ways to house millions of people, save space and keep some aestethic level. it could have been a more "3-dimensional" design instead of this "wall". but i think its a good way to start


----------



## sasa_taisa

SA BOY said:


> drunk architect?


couldn't agree more with you sir.

+10 internetz


----------



## boyerling3

I think the long building looks more like a sea dragon than hills. It does seem to be better the monotonous blocks of government housing, but it really could be better too.


----------



## el_norte

that's easily the ugliest thing i've ever seen. holy shit.


----------



## z0rg

By qrx12340 at gaoloumi.com


----------



## staff

Amazing project! Looks like something designed by a Danish architect.


----------



## SebaFun

Beauty


----------



## the spliff fairy

fantastic


----------



## droneriot

Three months since the last update. Bumping the thread.


----------



## hnrq.vg

such a fantastic project!


----------



## z0rg

By qrx12340


----------



## Scion

Amazing project, at least it's something different


----------



## *Jarrod

It is very interesting. Sure is different than what's being built. I'm actually kind of fond of the thing.


----------



## superchan7

This is actually pretty cool in a bizarre way.


----------



## Sentient Seas

This is one of those projects it seems people either think is god awful ugly, or very interesting. Sure it does have a strange design, but hey, at least it is unique. Will be cool seeing this become complete.


----------



## TheNewYork_er

That might be looking nice on renders, but not in reality.... Disaster...


----------



## Ramses

This complex will only be cool when they include a rollercoaster on the roof, starting the ride from the t-bonetower.


----------



## CoCoMilk

unknown date in 2010 by 伏羲 at gaoloumi.com


----------



## ISTARI

Well, this has certainly split everyone! Love/Hate....

I like it.


----------



## Blue Flame

Any updates on this sensational project?


----------



## Blue Flame

Any pictures of this? There hasn't been any updates in months.


----------



## Middle-Island

I'd kind of like it better without the holes. That's what skews it to the more peculiar from an interesting, attractive design. I think they went a little overboard...Not to mention, what hills have holes??


----------



## Scion

^^


----------



## Atmosphere

^^

Ah that's the Moonhill right? Close to Guillin. The building does indeed resemble these hills.


----------



## HD




----------



## Mike____

amazing project


----------



## z0rg

October 2010, by qrx12340


----------



## z0rg

By 褂哥


----------



## seb.nl

MIO?


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow Fantastic!


----------



## Assemblage23

so it actually went ahead. Great!


----------



## ellowz

Bizarre project, but i think it could turn out quite cool. Are there any updates?


----------



## Persi

Massive indeed! :master:


----------



## KillerZavatar

saw this project for the first time O___O it looks massive wow


----------



## CebuMagigger

nindota sa mga mountains uie mayta nay iyun ani sa amu hahaha :banana:


----------



## louboutin08

So amusing!I must to visit when it finished!!


----------



## sweet-d

This is an amazing project it's looks great. It's very unique and actually looks great.


----------



## FloripaNation

Fake Hills ? Lol


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Yeah it's quite weird to use the word 'fake' for a building from a marketing perspective....


----------



## great184

^^ If it was in English well yes, but we must remember that this is a translated name (probably did have the exact English word for it, the nearest being "fake") and the actual meaning in Chinese would've probably been more marketable.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Gorgeous 10/10.


----------



## krkseg1ops

This project is nuts but I like it


----------



## z0rg

By feipeng8865


----------



## Support the Doka's

a new picture is up on the MAD architects website!

http://www.i-mad.com/#works_details?wtid=4&id=39


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ More like Steakitecture


----------



## eurico

Oh my God... I never thought this project will become reality... Very visionaire!!


----------



## Highcliff

awesome design....:drool::drool::master::master:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hed_Kandi said:


> If this is the future of architecture, count me out.


Go back to your fake-old style buildings thread then.


----------



## gdipasqu

This thread should not move to completion if they second part won't be ever build ?


----------



## RockAss

by 09153399 at gaoloumi.com


----------



## zwamborn

2015-02-24 by 09153399


----------



## gao7

Dec 7, 2016 https://www.curbed.com/2016/12/7/13847512/architecture-mad-architects-fake-hills-china

.


----------



## Zaz965

very good


----------



## finn

gdipasqu said:


> This thread should not move to completion if they second part won't be ever build ?


It looks like the second part of this very interesting development was under construction as of November 2017. Does anyone have a more recent update? 

I'd love to see what the fully completed structure looks like and if they've started on the 200m tower in the development:


















Source: The Masterbuilder


----------



## hateman

This would have been iconic if they had a vertical forest facade too.


----------



## kanye

March by Wonsan


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 10, 2021:*








北部湾一号 by 简飞视觉 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, impressive wall shape building


----------



## droneriot

Yeah should be fun during a typhoon.


----------



## little universe

by 引力视觉阿杨 on 500px








by 引力视觉阿杨 on 500px


​


----------

